# Tune Internal Gearing Hub



## MeltingDog (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a '71 Tom Wallace Special that has a Sturmy Archer 3 speed hub.

Lately the gears have been slipping so I thought Id fix it by tightening the cable from the lever to the hub. Unfortunately, my tinkering has made things worse. I cant seem to get it back to the original way it was without loosing gears altogether.

I havent taken apart the hub, just played with the cable. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd stay away from opening up the hub without a good manual in front of you.  They are usually pretty easy to adjust- here is Sheldon Brown's page on their care and feeding:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/sturmey-archer.html
Run some solvent through the oiler, replace the oiler and adjust the cable and you should be back in business.


----------



## bikeaddict (Oct 13, 2011)

*This should help a little bit*

Youtube:  Sturmey Archer hub strip and rebuild 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea6krXSs-lc

good luck
-jordan


----------

